# [Video] Entire Jessica Fridrich Tutorial Here



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 21, 2008)

The Rest Of The Videos Can Be Found Here www.youtube.com/coopersacatfilms








Introduction to the Jessica Fridrich Method All Algorithms Everything!

[youtube]1A2AjQkOFQk&feature=user[/youtube]

List Of Algorithms:
1. Do nothing the slot is already filled
2. R U' R' d R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
3. U R U' R' U' (y')L' U L
4. U' L' U L U (y) R U' R'
5. R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
6.R U' R' U2 (y') R' U' R U' R' U R
7.(y') R' U R U' R' U R
8.R U R' U' R U R'
9.U' R U2' R' U R U R'
10.d R' U' R d' R U R'
11.(y) U' L' U L
12.R' U2 R2' U R2' U R 

[youtube]OfUgYRaAXVc&feature=user[/youtube]

Explaning F2L Algorithms Cases 13-26
List Of Algorithms


13.d R' U' R U2' R' U R
14. U' R U R' U R U R'
15. d R' U2 R U2' R' U R
16. R U R'
17.R U' R' U2 (y') R' U' R
18.U' R U' R' U R U R'
19.R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
20.R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R
21.(y') R' U' R U R' U' R
22.R U' R' U R U' R'
23.U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
24. R U' R' U (y') R' U R 
25. (y') R' U2 R U R' U' R
26.R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'




The Rest Of The Videos Can Be Found Here www.youtube.com/coopersacatfilms


----------

